# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt xốp CNC >  Máy CNC đục tượng xốp

## maykhacdacnc

Máy CNC 1325 đục xốp hai chức năng, mặt bàn nhôm phụ, đục tranh 3d trên xốp và đục tượng xốp, kích thước tượng có thể làm được to nhất rộng 55cm dài 1,8m.

Liên hệ tư vấn về máy đục xốp cnc : Mr.Tuấn: 0778999222

----------


## Duccdt06

Máy này sử dụng dao gì để đục xốp vậy bác

----------


## hungphugia

Máy này giá bao nhiêu vậy bác?

----------

